# Chainloader /bootmgr error 15: file not found



## gr00m (Oct 9, 2005)

Friend gave me this laptop to work on. On startup i get this error: chainloader /bootmgr error 15: file not found. Can't presume how this came about, but I'm guessing if I fix the mbr it should resolve this issue, but first I wanted to ask if this is advised or maybe another course of action should be taken?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

chainloader is usually associated with grub boot loader (Linux), I would boot into windows recovery console and run fixboot, and fixmbr.


----------

